# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Produccion de Agua >  Atrapanieblas en Perú

## Jonasino

> Mejorando la calidad de vida de los agricultores urbanos





> Más de 500 familias de Villa María del Triunfo se han beneficiado con los atrapaniebla, una red plástica que recolecta el agua de la neblina, consiguiendo hasta 300 litros de agua limpia al día, la cual es utilizada para regar sus biohuertos y dar de beber a sus animales.


https://youtu.be/fD8HPbNVibE

Fuente: iagua

----------


## quien es quien

Nada nuevo.

En España ya se lleva trabajando en ellos desde hace más de diez años. El problema es que parece ser que no interesa a algunos y por eso no pasa del I+D+i a producción.

----------


## carmenmares

Es una solución técnica de fácil implementación y bastante económico. Ya hace tiempo intente montar uno para ver los resultados, pero nada, es necesrio un ambiente humedo y si es posible en altitud, pero desde luego una forma de conseguir agua más que sostenible... Un saludo

----------

